# Spring Bank Holiday Discount Code



## DetailedClean

*Spring Bank Holiday Discount Code*

Use the code "may14" at checkout on Detailed Clean to receive a 10% discount on all orders from today until Monday the 26th. Have a good weekend all.

Detailed Clean


----------

